# Pictures worth a thousand words.



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

My girlfriend got a chain email at her work and she emailed me it. I thought the pictures were pretty cool so I thought I should share!

Feel free to add more!!


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 13, 2012)

None work.


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

This one is definitely a tear jerker for me.


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> None work.



They dont!? Aw man. I can see them 

I'll upload them a different way.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 13, 2012)

Love the one of the kid pouring water on the cigarette


----------



## Alimination (Apr 13, 2012)

Well that sure made me feel all fuzzy inside


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow... These are just... Amazing!


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

^ thanks man! I like them too. I thought people would!


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 17, 2012)

thor's well


----------



## Faine (Apr 17, 2012)

^wowwww man. That might become my new desktop wallpaper!


----------



## Razzy (Apr 17, 2012)

What if the kid at the last second asked for a train set?


----------



## Faine (Apr 17, 2012)

haha imagine that?? that would suck.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 18, 2012)

Razzy said:


> What if the kid at the last second asked for a train set?



i'm sure his mom kept saying 'you know what would be nice?! your dad to be here right now!' and eventually made the kid into believing thats what he wants too.

kids are a lil


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 18, 2012)

After 9/11, the USS Winston Churchill was at sea on security maneuvers. One afternoon they crew were called up on deck as the German ship 'Lutjens' was approaching. As the came closer, the Conning Officer noticed through his binoculars that the German vessel was flying an American flag at half mast. 

When the ship got close enough to the Americans, this is what they saw;












I'll probably post some more later


EDIT: 1 more


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 18, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


>


 
^ stole that for my avatar!


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ stole that for my avatar!



Thats a badass picture


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> EDIT: 1 more




thats really sad man.


----------

